# SUM shipment - run to get these fishes



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

SUM shipment

Tinker's Butterfly $599ea
Small Bandit Angel $1K ea *Sold*
Medium Bandit Angel $599ea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

too bad the small Bandits are gone


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> too bad the small Bandits are gone


yes. I was out of door already to get small school 3-5 of them , but seen that they are sold

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was there just an hour ago and the Tinker was pretty awesome. A very good shipment in this time around.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Why are the small ones more expensive?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Spicoli said:


> Why are the small ones more expensive?


From my research, it appears they have a better chance of surviving in our tanks and may adapt to eating other foods other than exclusively on sponges. They also require cooler temps. than what we normally run - ~73 deg F. instead of 78 deg F.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> yes. I was out of door already to get small school 3-5 of them , but seen that they are sold


LOL - too rich from my blood but still, I'm impressed that it was snapped up in less than a day.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This shipment had alot of fish that are rarely seen. Although most of them are gone already


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> This shipment had alot of fish that are rarely seen. Although most of them are gone already


That's why Ken does not post here.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

did you guys happen to see any powder blue tangs there yet?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Lots of hippo tangs but no powder blues


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ken had some amazing clams...but at a premium price. Although I would say they were well worth the price


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Ken had some amazing clams...but at a premium price. Although I would say they were well worth the price


I think possibly the nicest clams I've ever seen for sale in Toronto...
How is your new Bicolour angel, Dave? Thanks for going with me to SUM!
now I have to hightail it over to RR - they got in some crazy - CRAZY - zoas and palys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Angel is doing great, he's grazing the rocks and finally coming out. Good choice on the fish, the family loves it.


----------

